# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Easy PO Generator

## CorbinSharer

Hi All,

I think I have an easy one!

I'm attempting to make my life and the life of our printer very easy by generating simple purchase order doc's in Excel to submit to our printer.
We don't have an ERP system  :Frown: 

So I have a basic template already, but I'm having problems finding the appropriate function to use that will look up the items associated with a PO number in the table sheet and autopopulate those SKU's in the PO Generator by keying in the appropriate PO # in the generator.

So I have two tabs:

1) the table in which I list the PO#, SKU's and quantities

2) the PO generator which will (once formatted) create a realistic purchase order document to submit to the vendor.

I made a Google Doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

So, ultimately, all I will need to do is key the PO # into cell B2 in the PO Generator tab, and it will pull a list of all Sku's associated with that PO # and  populate them down row A in the Generator.

I've tried INDEX/MATCH + ARRAY and come close but just didn't hit the target.

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Corbin and welcome to the Excel Help Forum,

Perhaps you need to look for Google Spreadsheet answers in the Google Docs forum?
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!forum/docs

----------


## CorbinSharer

Thanks, Marvin, for the warm welcome. I'm using Excel, but I thought a google doc would be most helpful way to let people be creative.

Thanks for the help.

----------

